# Sunglow Pier Fishing Report: 7/11/05



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Went fishing at Sunglow Pier Monday evening. Apparently, before I got there some dude (Tennessee) caught a 7.5 foot long shark. Unfortunately the 3 people who told me about it weren't able to tell me what species it was. I guess it took him only 20 minutes to land it, and with 3 hook/gaffs and help from several guys, they were able to get it out of the water. Then, when I got there, some local was cleaning a 4-ft blacktip shark that he had caught on a live pigfish bait, and 30-lb PowerPro.  

I fished the end for about an hour and caught nothing but trash baitfish like pigs, pins, and spots. The crabs stealing bait were UNBELIEVEABLE, the worst they have been in a long time. Sick of the crabs...

FINALLY I went up to the front of the pier where my buddy Christian had located the BLACK DRUM. I ended up catching 5 drum, landing 3 that were over the 14" minimum. Ended up throwing them ALL back in the water to let the grow some more (mainly because I didn't feel like fileting and cooking fish last night). 

P.S. Didn't take pics because it was raining and didn't want to soak my camera/phone.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

> P.S. Didn't take pics because it was raining and didn't want to soak my camera/phone.


man we should chip in and get this guy a digi camera  It'd be worth it to see some higher res pics. 

Really enjoy your reports man. Specially being from C. FL.


----------



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

keep the reports coming!!! Been there a few times before but all we catch is catfish if we are lucky if you could give us some tips that would be great thanks!


----------



## BoatlessFishing (Jun 6, 2005)

*Great report*

Hello Kodiak
Buddy of mine went up there last week and had a great time with the Fishing on the pier. I have never been fishing on that Pier just walked out a few times when I have been up that way, but I am planning on coming up and fishing it in the next couple of months, I hope I get the chance to meet you.
Thanks for your reports they give me an idea of what is happening and in the case of friends coming up that way I am able to help them with what is happening.
Thanks again for the reports.
the Boatless Fisherman


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Here are some Sunglow tips:

Best tip I can give you is not to rent a pole from the pier, and don't use black leaders of any sort.

If you are going to target the drum:

1.) Avoid the Frozen Shrimp they sell at local bait shops that comes in a green and clear bag -it is crappy shrimp and falls apart quickly. Instead, I recommend using the frozen shrimp that they sell right at the pier for $2.50 per bag -it's good quality. Pop the head off, peel the rest of the shell off and thread it onto your hook. 

2.) After casting up under the pier or around the pilings, keep your finger on the line and wait for the hit. If you are in the right spot, they hit it and take it very quick. If you set your pole down, and are not paying attention, you will miss it -and you will lose you bait. 

3.) Check your bait often. The slightest bump on your line is them taking your bait.

4.) Use a short leader of Flourocarbon or Mono along with Owner hooks.

5.) Use braided line of at least 20-lb. They tend to snap 10-lb PowerPro like it's nothing. 

6.) When you catch them: let them have some drag or they will snap your line. Too much drag however, and they will break you off on the pilings. It takes some fine tuning.  

7.) Use a net to bring them up outta the water.

8.) If the drum aren't taking your bait after 10-15 minutes and 20 casts, you are in the wrong spot. Look for calmer water (not in the break) and move up and down the pier until you find them, they are there.


----------



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks Zach have to try that next time we go out! And one more quick question what size weight and shape? oh and what size hook and is steel leader okay?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 2, 2005)

Is Sunglow a 24/7 pier ? If not, what are the hours?

Thanks


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Pier used to be 24/7 but now opens around 6AM and closes between 10-11 PM depending on how busy the restaurant (Crabby Joe's) is.

I use a short 2' steel leader, sevenstrand, kind of a cammo brown, either bare or nylon coated, or a bleeding red nylon coated of about 40 lb test, just because of the puppy sharks, etc, ona fish-finder bottom rig. I use circle hooks almost exclusively. Blues are not as plentiful now, so I'll probably go back to mono real quick. Depending on the tide, current, wave action and wind, I use anywhere from a 2oz to a 5oz pyramid sinker on a slide. You might guess I have some pretty heavy rods. (I do have a lighter weight rod with a bait feeder spinning reel on the way that I'll probably set up with 10-12 lb test). All my pier rods are spinning, with anywhere from 17 - 25 lb test, except for a Penn Jigmaster with some Newell parts that I use occasionally to catch bait, or go under the pier for Black Drum, etc. Since my current spinners are pretty heavy, I fish mostly bottom from the pier using frozen squid, finger mullet, shrimp and sometimes clams. When the "light weight" gets here, I'll probably throw artificial more often, in combo with the bottom stuff. Hope this helps you guys. Zach does things a little different than me, (which is probably why he seems to have better luck  ) so he can give you some great tips. It all depends on what you are going after and how you like to fish.


----------



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

For saltwater im not going for anything in particular just whatever bites and I have one cheap surf rod and a bunch of fresh water stuff. A med. Ugly stik 5' 10" is my main freshwater rod. And I have no clue on my surf rod. its short though.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I have what I call my Drum catching rig setup which consists of any pole that isn't too flimsy (medium or medium heavy should work). Then I use 30-lb braided line (which is important if you get a big drum on and have to fight him out from around pilings). Then I put on a 2oz or 3oz flat egg sinker so it can slide up and down the line. Then I throw on a quality black swivel and connect a leader which is about 12" of mono in the 30 to 50# range. Finally, on the end of my leader I put on a red or black 1/0 OWNER hook. I typically don't use circle hooks, but they do work if you don't set the hook and are patient enough to let the fish eat the bait. I however like to set the hook so I use j-hooks. Suprisingly enough I have found gold Kahle hooks to work as well.

My "everything else" rig setup is simply the same braided line, tied to a 2 hook SeaStriker Dual Pompano rig with a 2oz pyramid sinker. It catches everything (note: the hooks on this excellent pre-made rig are about 1/0 kahle hooks).

Most important tip: PEEL YOUR SHRIMP before throwing them on the hook.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh yeah, forgot to mention, I dropped by Sunglow last night to see what was happening. There was a 4.5ft barracuda in the trashcan that someone had caught and fileted. Also, a dude caught a 30" redfish while I was there. He was fishing about 30-yrds before the end of the pier on the north side, and using frozen shrimp. Other than that, saw a couple whiting and a decent little bonnethead shark caught but it has been pretty slow other than those 2 big fish. If you have heavy enough gear and going out, I recommend taking a barracuda tube with you as you will see some around the pilings or in the break.


----------



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks racer and zach for the help!! I hope to give your tips a try soon. Its and hour drive from where we are. And does anything eat the frozen mullet or is it a waste of our money. And do you guys have a indentification chart I could print out off the internet for saltwater fish. I know my freshwater but not my salts.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Some guy caught a 12" bluefish today on frozen mullet. I must say, it suprised me because the water temp is like 81 degrees, so it's odd for Blues to be wandering around in water that warm. 

I fished today for like 2 hrs and caught nothing but crappy fish like pigfish, sea bass, and pins. Some guy who was there early this morning caught an 18" Tripletail, 2 smaller Flounder, and a 29" inch Redfish. He said the bite ended about noon. I believe him, nothing worth a crap bit after that.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh yeah, here is a good identification guide you can print off and use:

http://marinefisheries.org/fishinglines/fish_id2.pdf

To be honest, not sure if I would waste an hour drive each direction with as crappy as the bite has been since last Thursday. If you do, make sure you hit it early morning, or evening, but skip the midday since it's a waste of time. 

I am hoping the Black drum schools with Reds mixed in can be located, haven't pulled any since last Tuesday.


----------

